
Leaked documents reveal hotel industry's plan to combat Priceline and Expedia - uyoakaoma
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-05-05/u-s-hotels-plan-attack-on-the-priceline-expedia-monopoly
======
warsharks
heres a crazy idea, they could just make their room prices the same directly
as they are offered at on the comparison sites, do they think people will just
happily pay twice the price because they highlight that the comparison sites
are a monopoly?

